# Make it Real: LIGHTSABER BUILD (2500° OF DESTRUCTION)



## Alex (13/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (13/12/17)

Alex said:


>




Yeah, that would be awesome but it would not end well with me, 
I can just picture the paramedic saying what the hell happened and Me with a cool look on my face would say“lightsaber”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

jm10 said:


> Yeah, that would be awesome but it would not end well with me,
> I can just picture the paramedic saying what the hell happened and Me with a cool look on my face would say“lightsaber”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! And then a high five from the paramedic before you slip into oblivion?  Sounds like a cool way to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

Ceramic insulation. Looks like silica wick. Looks the last wicking material you'll ever need.


----------

